# Buddy: one year



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Tears are streaming down my face... I am a month shy of one year after losing my Chopper and this sounds just like our story and how I feel. RIP sweet Buddy! God Bless you and your new friend. My heart is heavy for you today!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you on this extremely sad day. You've described exactly how we felt and are feeling now since loosing Daisy, it really is just heartbreaking.

Run free sweet Buddy, and please send your Mom a special little sign today.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Reading 3rd time, tears take over, have nothing to add to what you beautifully said. So many days, so many hours...Hope Buddy's gift helped in healing and picking up the lessens from the moment they stopped with Buddy's leaving. He will never be forgotten as he never left your heart. Hugs.


----------



## Lynlegs (Jul 29, 2012)

Thinking of you - your words resonate so strongly with me at this time. You are not alone.
Lyn


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Patrice*



patrice said:


> 365 days = 8,760 hours
> The time has gone by so fast.
> I have never forgotten your sweetness, loyalty, and friendship, or how you were always there for me.
> The day you that you died was horrible. It was as if someone cut out a part of my me and left it bleeding. The grief was overwhelming.
> ...


Patrice: I feel your pain so much!! Hold on to Lucky!!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

A hug to you Patrice, your Buddy was so special. He's still leading the way for you. What you wrote is beautiful.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

My heart goes out to you on this day. Thank you for your heartfelt words that so describes each and every one of our feelings for our lost loved ones. I always wonder if it gets easier as each day passes and your words helps me to answer that question in my own heart.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Anniversaries - so hard for us left behind. Your happy memories of time spent together will help in a small way to get you through

Run free Buddy


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*Rest In Peace - Buddy*

Buddy: You're worth every falling tear. 
patrice: You gave all of you to Buddy. May the loving memories heal your pain and comfort you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

As I read this the tears are streaming down my face. I am so sorry about your Buddy-these anniversaries are so hard to face. You have echoed how we all feel after losing our furbabies. I miss my Fozzie terribly, and I know he will be a part of us getting another one sometime down the road...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your words explained our feelings as well after the loss of our boy 1.5 years ago.

The time we have with them is a special gift. The lessons we learn from them are unlimited, the love and joy they give and bring us, is like no other.

I hope you find Peace on this sad day, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind replies. I can't tell you how much this forum helped me through the loss of my Buddy. You all have the best hearts, and really helped me process this loss. I never felt completely alone in my grief. Kindest Regards. Patrice


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Patrice, I know what a hard milestone one year is in the difficult journey. I too cried! The honesty and pain in your words ring so true! Thinking of you at this difficult time.


----------

